# LEWT fenwick and report



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Started Thursday was rough and dirty water found some nice color breaks only caught a few fish on rouges and renoskys back 120 and 116.. 
Friday the water changed alot were we caught fish Thursday was now to clean fish where gone the color line slid down south of f can. We made one pass only being in the perfect water for half the pass. Had a 13.5 that was kevin (Rattlers )
Best and a few more ran all over looking for more spots that had the right water color.
Seemed if the fish where deeper than 15 feet in the water column they would not go.
Ended up catching 11 fish top five going 48 pounds.
Best program was 35 to 59 back with chart belly baits, blue glass and glass clown being the best at 1 to 1.1

Saturday the water cleaned up south of f can where we fished made on pass down through caught 3 fish one being 14.21 pounds which was Steve's ( gotone's ) personal best and big fish for the tournament.
The marks continued to disappear so we went looking for Better water.
Ran up to green and on our way we ran through a strip of stained green water that had high marks in it set down it looked good but, we ran up to green anyway all the marks we seen up there where 20 down and water was a little to clean so we decided to run back down to that dirty water and caught 3 more fish for a 5 fish bag of 51.85 pounds to get the win.

Thanks to my buddy's, Gary and Nicholas , PapaScott, Ryan and Kevin
And most of all my partner Steve! Gotone 
Had a great time this weekend and congratulations to everyone that cashed it was a tough bite!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

Great job Mike and Steve. Well deserved win. You guys did a awesome job.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

wow some nice fish guys, congrats and you guys are a class act for sure.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Good talking to you mike and again congrats, I'm happy with 3rd for my first tourney, congrats to all that participated


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Had a blast brother!! It was tough and nerve racking but what a time for a personal best!!! Congrats to all who placed. That Starcraft was a trolling machine


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Great Job and Nice Fish


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice bag of fish Mike and Steve and great tourney! Congrats.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Outstanding bag. Takes some nerve to leave a spot that produced big. Congrats on a good win. Still Rogues and Renoskis (deeps I assume)??


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Got One said:


> Had a blast brother!! It was tough and nerve racking but what a time for a personal best!!! Congrats to all who placed. That Starcraft was a trolling machine


 Did you guys use your blue boat? That boat is a fish magnet,lots of great reports come from you guys. Nice job guys.:B


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

congrats on the win! and what a weight ! Thanks for sharing your hard earned scounting report. Love this site!


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Sorry Jim actually huskys ruled friday and Saturday..
Had ones 3 lb fish one a rouge Saturday.

Thanks guys it was fun! Get out there when you can giants this year!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Way to go guys! Man those are nice fish.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

sylvan 17 said:


> Did you guys use your blue boat? That boat is a fish magnet,lots of great reports come from you guys. Nice job guys.:B


Ya, Mikes ranger was'nt quite ready yet so we used mine. That was kinda a inside joke. We will be rockin Mikes new ranger the rest of the events, what an awesome boat and setup he has, can't wait.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Got One said:


> Ya, Mikes ranger was'nt quite ready yet so we used mine. That was kinda a inside joke. We will be rockin Mikes new ranger the rest of the events, what an awesome boat and setup he has, can't wait.


Everyone knows that Starcrafts are lucky boats just look at Nicholas and I lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## erie dipper (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice job Mike and Steve! Wat an awsome bag of fish!!


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Great job Mike and Steve!

Tim


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats Mike and Steve


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Congrats guys. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats guys!!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Great job guys


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Congratulations on job well done!


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

nice job !! Mike & Steve way to go.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats guys. Real nice bag!


----------



## GlennD (Apr 29, 2011)

Unbelievable fish guys !!!! Congrats !!!


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

A few fish from Thursday and friday including Rattlers 13.5.
And a better pic of steves 14.21

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Awsome job guys! I'd love to pull a bag like that someday!


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Great win Mike and Steve,great start to your season.


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

Great job guys! Mike, you looked good in that sweet Starcraft! Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great win guys! Congrats. That 14# fish looks more like 9# when held up to Steve's petite body.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow, nice haul, shows how much I have to learn lol.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Guys

I have never seen a bag of trucks like that. Those 5 fish are just down right sick.

Is that your biggest five fish ever?


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Congratulations Mike and Steve on the win. That 14lber is amazing!


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

What a fish, awesome job guys, Nervracking for sure out there, Had a lot of fun. Can't wait till next one. Congrats To you guys, and to all that got some.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

checked the wbsa site, did not see it and was wondering if there will be a full field breakdown of the tourney from over the weekend.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

ErieRider,
here is a link that shows the final results of the tourney. It is in one of the forums on thier site.

http://www.wbsa.us/bb/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=4067


Ron


----------



## rattler (May 22, 2006)

Great job on the win guys and thanks for letting me tag along for the pre-fishing on friday. and i thought i had a nice fish.

rattler


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Ron,
Thanks. I just am not really familiar with their site and knew they would be up just not sure where. No horse in the race but enjoy seeing the weights. Thanks


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Awesome job Mike. I passed the good news onto the other two guys.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations on the win! Also congrats to Steve and Rattler on their bests! Some amazing fish this year!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats Mike and Steve! .... way to start off the year!


----------



## Dougyefresh (May 12, 2010)

Nice job guys can't wait to get out there myself!


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Thanks again everyone, it was a great day on the water! I can't wait till the next one!
Cj I talked with jake! I will see you guys soon!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TimothyY (Apr 11, 2013)

Them are some hawgs!


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

A pic from wbsa of the 2 big ones

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

